

Ask HN: Review my QrCode Generator inteface - csomar
http://onlineqrlab.com/app/

======
viscanti
The interface is a bit confusing. You probably should prevent people from
typing in the url and short url field. In fact, they should probably be hidden
until the QR Code is created. It's not obvious what they do until a QR Code is
generated.

~~~
csomar
Thanks! I think I'll make it non-editable.

